
SQLJet : Pure Java SQLite - vladocar
http://sqljet.com/
======
clofresh
Does it have 100% branch coverage? Because that's my favorite feature of
sqlite. :) (<http://www.sqlite.org/testing.html>)

------
gojomo
SQLite itself is public domain highly-portable C, isn't it?

If I needed a pure Java implementation, I'd be tempted to instead try one of
the C-to-Java cross-compilers on the official sqlite.c, working through
whatever IO/memory/etc. issues come up, then adding a thin Java-like API (if
even necessary beyond raw SQL).

~~~
gaius
One of the great strengths of SQLite is that it handles large (many gigabyte),
complex datasets (many tables) and lets you run fairly sophisticated queries.
You trade the lack of concurrent access for its zero-administration, of
course, but if you want to slice and dice a large dataset, you can do a lot
worse than load it into SQLite, build some indexes and work in SQL. The "low
level" interface this Java provides doesn't even let you do a join...

